

Erlang: Using Supervisors to Keep Your Processes Running - mitchellh
http://spawnlink.com/articles/using-supervisors-to-keep-erlybank-afloat/

======
ajross
How is this not just a more verbose equivalent of a shell script watchdog? The
idea is sound (if hardly mind-bending), but the implementation here seems
overly complicated.

~~~
evgen
For starters, it is baked into the language and can handle things like
dynamically adding or removing items from the supervisory tree; it works are a
more fine-grained level than shell scripts. It can also provide both all-or-
nothing (e.g. if one item dies then restart everything in my supervisory tree)
or one-for-one (just restart the bit that died).

------
peregrine
Does anyone but me find Erlang's syntax to be its main negative?

~~~
davidw
It's not pretty, but I think there are other things that are more serious
problems.

<http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/09/22/erlang>

[http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/10/09/languages-
wor...](http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2007/10/09/languages-worst-case-
vs-average)

